# Hired as conductor on the NEC, coming from freight.



## Joe Railroader (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello all. I have been employed with a Class 1 railroad as a conductor in the Northeast for about 10 months now. I recently accepted a position with Amtrak on the NEC, NYP to DC, as an Assistant Conductor.

I am a little nervous about making the switch. I do like working as a freight conductor. I work mostly locals and road switcher jobs, and I never stay in hotels, always taxi back to my home terminal. What I don't like about freight are the weather conditions, working mostly at night, and the bugs...oh there are so many bugs out at these remote places and they bite the living **** out of you! I really like the idea of making a round trip every day between New York and Washington, interacting with passengers, and being the face of a professional rail company to my passengers.

I am just constantly questioning myself as the countdown to the switch (a little over 2 weeks to go) continues. I know once I leave my class 1 freight for am Amtrak, they won't take me back if something goes wrong during my training/probation. I truly think I will excel in passenger service, but I can't help but wonder if I am making the right move. Can anyone give me any insight about switching from freight to passenger? Am I making the right move?

From what I am told, you go through Amtrak's training center in Wilmington for 8 weeks, are promoted to Asst. Conductor, complete 90 days probation, and then work in that capacity as you qualify on the territory. Once you qualify on the territory, you mark up to a head conductor. Does this sound accurate to anyone in the know?


----------



## pennyk (Jun 22, 2015)

I cannot answer your questions, but want to congratulate you for getting the assistant conductor position with Amtrak. I hope all works out well and you enjoy the job and interacting with passengers.


----------



## OBS (Jun 22, 2015)

It sounds like you have the correct understanding, and I wish you well. You will be glad you made the change...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 22, 2015)

I know several Amtrak Conductors and Engineers that started out in Freight and are glad they made the switch!

Best of luck on your Amtrak career, keep us posted!


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 24, 2015)

I certainly think you should make the switch, and normally would recommend you wait and get a few years under your belt first. You won't be immune from harsh weather at Amtrak, though you well have the shelter of stations more so than with freight. But, that being said, I think the sooner you get on Amtrak, the sooner you'll tenure. Good luck and I hope the best for you!


----------

